# St. Augustine Grass



## Tom (Aug 21, 2011)

Just want to confirm that its okay for them to eat, even after its gone to seed.

My friend has a ton of this in his backyard. Its really overgrown and healthy, but it has all sorts of seed stalks sticking up.

Is it okay for them to eat this type of grass, seeds and all?

Sorry but I've never had access to this kind of grass before. Its really different.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

My sulcata eats it like crazy, but it is the fresher none seed version.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure about the seeds, but I sure hope it's safe. Once me and my wife get a bigger place we plan on using St. Augustine. I just love that particular type of grass myself...


----------



## Greg T (Aug 22, 2011)

My yard is totally St. Augustine and my Leo's eat it up. They will eat it to the roots when it doesn't rain much and cause the grass to grow. I let them graze on the yard and feed them a pile of lettuce each morning. I haven't had any issues with the grass and the torts, other than some bare spots in the yard.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 22, 2011)

Not a problem...at all!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2011)

My Hermann's torts eat it like there's no tomorrow! 

Tried to plant a big patch out in their enclosure, but they made quick work of it, so now I grow it on trays and rotate them, so my torts can have it often.

Come winter, when they live inside, I'll try replanting the enclosures, and see it it works better w/ the St. Augustine having a chance to grow some deeper roots.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, they ate it all right up.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yeah, they ate it all right up.



I bet your crew can clear an acre in no time at all!


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2011)

Really it depends on the rain. When we have those weeks where it rains for a day or two and then we have sun and warm weather after, you can practically watch the weeds grow. Even their pen get over grown then. They seem to graze all day during those times, but the weeds still outpace them.

... Maybe I just need MORE sulcatas!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> Really it depends on the rain. When we have those weeks where it rains for a day or two and then we have sun and warm weather after, you can practically watch the weeds grow. Even their pen get over grown then. They seem to graze all day during those times, but the weeds still outpace them.
> 
> ... Maybe I just need MORE sulcatas!!!



Rain...rain...what is this rain you speak of?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 31, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Really it depends on the rain. When we have those weeks where it rains for a day or two and then we have sun and warm weather after, you can practically watch the weeds grow. Even their pen get over grown then. They seem to graze all day during those times, but the weeds still outpace them.
> ...



I 2nd that, I want rain so my weeds can take off....


----------



## bettinge (Aug 31, 2011)

I hear the St. Aug is a great grass for torts. Unfortunately its a southern grass. We do not have it where I live. I wonder if I could start it from seed here, even it dies off in the winter!


----------



## Tccarolina (Aug 31, 2011)

Think my Greeks (T. g terrestris) would eat it?

Steve


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2011)

bettinge said:


> I hear the St. Aug is a great grass for torts. Unfortunately its a southern grass. We do not have it where I live. I wonder if I could start it from seed here, even it dies off in the winter!



Info: http://www.saintaugustinegrass.com/



supremelysteve said:


> Think my Greeks (T. g terrestris) would eat it?
> 
> Steve



Quite possibly.


----------

